# Reusing ADA Aquasoil I



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

Python it out, WC, DE filter.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Not that it will help in this situation but when I'm doing a re-scape on a tank I put the used aquasoil through a cleaning/drying process. 

Fill up a 5 gallon bucket with clean water. Use a small kitchen strainer and scoop in the aquasoil a few cups at a time and roll/move the strainer around in the clean water bucket a few times. Dump out the cleaned AS onto a plastic tarp. It usually takes refreshing the "clean" water bucket a few times with clean water, I usually dump the dirty contents on house/yard plants. 
After you've done all the soil spread it out in a thin layer on the tarp and run a small fan or in my case a small ceramic heater to dry it out. 
Takes a few hours and you lose a little volume from dropping the smaller pellets through the strainer but its well worth it in the end to fill up a rescaped tank and have crystal clear water.


----------



## SJInverts (Apr 6, 2009)

When I added the water in the tank I just dumped in the water which stirred everything up. I'm wondering if I do a 100% water change, then add the water super slowly, if the water will be clearer.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Im actually going to do this today, moving the stuff in my 2.5 G to a 
smaller, rimless one that i made. Ill be checking on this to see if other 
people have more info.

But how do you dry it? like actually dry it out completly or just drain as
much water as possible?


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

I like to dry it out completely because its easier to work with when trying to do a new layout.

Plastic tarp
spread it out as much as possible
small space heater or a small fan on high
Stir the granules around a bit as the upper portions dry

You'll be surprised how quickly it drys out.


----------



## SJInverts (Apr 6, 2009)

Update:

When I came home from work yesterday. The water still looked extremely cloudy. It had cleared slightly. However, the substrate had a blanket of sediment/powder/silt on top of it from all the sediment in the water settling to the bottom. It really looked terrible. 

I followed the steps below and as of this morning the tank is almost clear and the ADA Aquasoil I looks brand new with no sediment/powder/dust on top of the substrate. You can see the individual Aquasoil pebbles. 

Here is what I did:

1. I did a 100% water change until all you had was the moist ADA Aquasoil I. I used a gravel vac and vacuumed the surface of the substrate only penetrating the substrate to a depth of maybe a inch. I made sure to vacuum every inch of the substrate. I did this until I had drained all the water in the tank.

2. I then placed a plastic bowl on top of the substrate. I gently poured water from a pitcher into the bowl. As the water level continued to rise the bowl, being plastic, floated. I continued to pour water into the bowl until the water level reached the top of the tank.

3. I then placed filter floss in my AquaClear power filter in addition to a Purigen pouch.


I checked the tank this morning roughly 12 hours later I was in utter amazement. The Aquasoil looks brand new. There is no sediment/powder residue on the substrate. You can see the individual Aquasoil peebles. 

The water is nearly crystal clear. It has that slight haze that you get with new tank setups, but definitely not the chocolate milk mess that I had my 1st attempt.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, thats amazing, good thing it all turned out good.

I just rinsed the aquasoil a bunch, but i think its too old, there is still
some powder-ish sediment on top. I have been doing water changes 
daily though.


----------



## SJInverts (Apr 6, 2009)

D'cecilia said:


> Wow, thats amazing, good thing it all turned out good.
> 
> I just rinsed the aquasoil a bunch, but i think its too old, there is still
> some powder-ish sediment on top. I have been doing water changes
> daily though.


You should follow my steps above. 

I think you would be pleasantly surprised by the outcome. 

Good luck to you.


----------

